# Pergola Help



## txduckhntr (Jun 10, 2012)

I wanted to reach out to the internet brain trust and get some input. We just had a slab poured in our back yard, and now we are looking to install a pergola over it. I am having concerns surrounding how to support the structure in the corner. I could keep it simple and put a post in, however due to the eaves and gutters that will be installed, the post would sit about 18 inches away from the brick veneer â€" in an awkward location. I have seen several pergola designs where part or most of a pergola rests on a roof. 

I need help determining how to attach the ledger to the shingle surface. I have thought about the bracket below, but I am concerned about leaks.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Please excuse my confusion, are you installing eaves and gutters on the pergola ? 

.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I have to believe you are meaning gutters on the existing fascia ...
The brackets look fine for what you want to do. Remove a few shingles before putting the brackets on then replace the shingles afterward and get a bucket of tar from HD or Lowes and apply generously under and over shingles. It's not like a basketball hoop that will have a lot of stress on it at times .... there are holes all over your house that are currently sealed ... 
.


----------



## txduckhntr (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep gutters will go on the existing fascia. Which leaves the shingle surface/roofing joists as the only other mounting surface, if I don't want to use a post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

If I was doing it, I would have brackets made from 1/4x2 stainless flat bar like the ones in the pic. Then like Acoastalbender suggested remove a couple singles and screw the brackets to the rafters, Liberally apply tar to bolts then replace shingles. Make sure to have the bolts attaching the brackets under the shingles and it won't leak.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

We had this one installed by Lawn Masters via Home Depot, they secured a 2x6 to the top of my roof with a backer 2x6 inside, then cut the 2x8's to the proper angle.

Its is not the best connection however it you make dang sure they put plenty of roofing caulk/AKA cold tar you should not have any leaks.

I can take a few more pictures if you would like.

Thanks
John


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Cannot get any better picture with gutters and post in the way.

John


----------



## txduckhntr (Jun 10, 2012)

That's perfect. I thought I saw flashing. Thanks for the photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

txduckhntr said:


> That's perfect. I thought I saw flashing. Thanks for the photos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem, if you build an outdoor kitchen or grill station like I did just holler and I will give you step by step instructions.

John


----------

